# Sipsey tailwaters 10/21/07



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I guess a report is a report even if you don't have anything good to report.



A buddy and I went up to try and catch a few trout yesterday morning. Fished about 4 hours and got nothing. Saw a bunch of trout, they just didn't like what I was offering. Mostly throwing really small nymphs and midges, tried some little larger streamers. Sometimes they would show a little interest and then back off at the last minute, sometimes they didn't even acknowledge it was there.



A family that was there said they had fished on Saturday, the day before, and had caught a good number...but hadn't really caught anything either on Sunday.



Oh well, you win some you lose some. Anyone have any tips for fishing these trout at Sipsey? Nonetheless, it's fun to get out and work on the ol' cast!



HB.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Talking about just West of Dodge City?? Flys I can't help otherwise I can.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (10/22/2007)*Talking about just West of Dodge City?? Flys I can't help otherwise I can.




Yeah, probably another 15 miles down 69. The tailwaters coming off Smith Dam are cold enough to support trout. They stock it every 60 days or so. I know I saw someone else post a trip there one time as well.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Based on my limited freshwater experience, and I emphasize "limited", when I have encountered fish that won't hit I immediately change two things, fly size and then retieve. If I were fishing small nymphs, I'd go up in size. If I were dead drifting, I'd pick up the pace on the retrieve. And when all else fails for me I go to a wooly booger [olive, black, or brown] and work it hard. But then again, I have limited experiense.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished there a few weeks ago and caught 5 in about 2 hours. I was using a small dry nymph at first.I let it sink and drift with the current. I caught one when I first got there at about 1pm. After about 30-45 mins they were showing little interest. I swapped to a couple of other flies with no result. Then I tried a yellow salmon egg and they showed more interest. Then I began a pretty rapid retrieve and they got aggressive on that. I caught three in pretty rapid succession. I cant remember what I had caught the second one on. I'm pretty sure I was still drifting a nymph. At that point the sun had moved enough that I couldn't see into the water very well, so I left. I'm gonna go again in a few weeks.

Here is my orginal report:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=45162&posts=5


----------

